
Ask HN: How does someone in India access the internet when taken down? - bollu
Title is the question. I&#x27;m currently living in India, and want to understand what I can do to retain internet access when the government attempts to take it down. Currently, the government run ISP appears to be shutting down, while private ISPs have not yet. I understand systems, networks not so much.
- What are terms I should google to get good information?
- What technology is useful in this situation? Is there some way to access the internet still?
- How do I most easily setup a mesh network for communication?
- What books&#x2F;manuals should I keep at hand?
======
motyar
DNS queries are not banned!

So you can tunnel network traffic over DNS.

More info [https://davidhamann.de/2019/05/12/tunnel-traffic-over-dns-
ss...](https://davidhamann.de/2019/05/12/tunnel-traffic-over-dns-ssh/)

------
barpetiabhut
Use BSLN landline broadband internet. In the recent internet ban by indian
govt in assam the bsnl landline internet was active and working
(torrent/porn/darkweb are blocked). \--: imindian live in india/assam/barpeta

------
toast0
If they keep phones up, you want to get a dial up ISP with a modem. Preferably
on a land line. If they're pulling down phonelines too, you may be able to do
satellite internet, if that's available. Tends to be spendy though.

------
mathewar
[https://www.opengarden.com/firechat/](https://www.opengarden.com/firechat/)

------
known
Firechat, Signal Offline, Vojer, Bridgefy, Briar
[https://www.thequint.com/tech-and-auto/tech-news/apps-
androi...](https://www.thequint.com/tech-and-auto/tech-news/apps-android-ios-
use-offline-when-internet-shut-down)

~~~
m-p-3
But that's only for messaging, not accessing the Internet.

------
fellaindian
Hi fellow brother, this comment is unrelated. But we need WOKE Indians like
you. I run a website named India Channel.

[http://indiachannel.heliohost.org](http://indiachannel.heliohost.org)

It is an anonymous website like 4chan but without images and made for Indians.

We have an IRC too (check page). If you say, I'll add a programming /prog/
board too.

------
villgax
Elon san's satellites will save us. Only if they don't ban possession of those
transceivers.

------
codegeek
Get a Jio account and hot spot it ?

